# Recovery help



## radioshop12 (Aug 13, 2015)

My hd has been wiped and the os reinstalled. I am loooking for help to see if I can recover my info. Thanks in advance.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

> My hd has been wiped and the os reinstalled


 If you wiped your HDD and did not reinstall, there would be a great chance you could recover. But since you have Reinstalled over the top, it has overwritten the data you had previously. 
You can try the free http://download.cnet.com/MiniTool-Mac-Data-Recovery/3000-2248_4-75337845.htmlhttp://download.cnet.com/MiniTool-Mac-Data-Recovery/3000-2248_4-75337845.htmlk. But again, if you have reinstalled, all the data that would be on the hard drive in that position on the platters is now overwritten.


----------



## Deleted 6-9-16 (Jun 5, 2016)

If you wiped the drive that had your data on the chances are slim. You would have to send it out to a drive recovery shop. If you had a backup program to the cloud you could at least recover some stuff. Did you use anything like dropbox?


----------



## Andrey_21 (Aug 17, 2016)

I think, this article will be helpful for those, who doesn't know anything about recovery: https://hetmanrecovery.com/recovery_news/why-deleted-files-can-be-recovered.htm


----------

